# First full box purchase??



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok, so a buddy and I have decided to split a box of CC's cuz we both just cant afford to buy a box each.

Ive actually never smoked a CC but have a 5er of Monte 4's on the way, my first CC purchase :yo:

I have it narrowed down to 3 sticks, these have been decided on through reading reviews, and mostly box prices.

The 3 contenders are

Bolivar Petit Corona
Partagas shorts
Partagas Serie D No. 4

Which would you guys suggest for a first box purchase?

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Only one I had from that list is a Party Short....nice little smoke.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Depends on how soon you want to smoke them.

Party Shorts will be good ROTT with a short rest. Boli's will be good with a tad longer rest. The Party serie D 4 would be my pick out of those three. But these will need a much longer nap. Took 6 to 9 months of rest before I was able to smoke my first box of D 4's without a sour taste. But after that rest, they were great and kept getting better.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh damn, I dont think i wanna wait that long on my first box purchase!

I think party shorts win then because I wanna smoke em at about a month of rest!

So if I taste sour, then they need more rest? Is that the rule of thumb?


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> Oh damn, I dont think i wanna wait that long on my first box purchase!
> 
> I think party shorts win then because I wanna smoke em at about a month of rest!
> 
> So if I taste sour, then they need more rest? Is that the rule of thumb?


That was just my experience with the D 4's. First one I had, I said to myself "Oh, that is the taste of a young CC that those guys on Puff talk about".

Too young CC's can taste different to different people and too young CC's can taste different from other too young CC's.

Young Boli's taste very strong and not too smooth to me. Young Party's tend to have a sour taste to me. Young Cohiba's tend to have a real green grassy taste to me.

Other's describe an ammonia taste or smell.

But if you run into a CC that just doesn't taste right, try another one from the box a few months later.

I smoke a lot of smaller ring sized cigars. I find they smoke better sooner and taste better sooner - not always, but generally speaking.

Once I get to the robusto size and larger, I tend to rest them longer than the corona/petite corona size.

Search for some of the threads here on which CC's smoke better Right Of The Truck (ROTT) for opinions on CC's that do not require much rest.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Not to muddy the waters, but, if you re not
buying specifice box codes/yrs, you are likely to get
young stock. Young,the RASCC do well, and many, including me, really enjoy....I also believe the Party coronas senor, may do better than the short (young)
The one I would buy would be the UpMann Corona Major......Good young, good flavor, and possible to get them with some time on them......


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Not to muddy the waters, but, if you re not
> buying specifice box codes/yrs, you are likely to get
> young stock. Young,the RASCC do well, and many, including me, really enjoy....I also believe the Party coronas senor, may do better than the short (young)
> The one I would buy would be the UpMann Corona Major......Good young, good flavor, and possible to get them with some time on them......


My observation is exactly the same.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

I would wait and try the Monte 4s after a short rest, because mine were pretty good ROTT. Boli pcs definitely need rest and I won't be smoking another one for a while. I'll have to try another rascc to see if it got better after a few weeks.

In the end though, my Monte no 4 and scdlh el principes probably smoked the best the fastest.

Give me a couple days and I'll fill you in on how siglo II and party shorts taste ROTT.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

My vote goes to either the Upman coronas major or the Party short!
The Upman I smoked had a year on it though. The party short I smoked ROTT but the box was from March 2010 so it almost had a year as well.
The few PSD4's I've had were young and have been hit or miss due to that! Although the one I smoked yesterday was great.
Good luck and have fun shopping!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Ok, so a buddy and I have decided to split a box of CC's cuz we both just cant afford to buy a box each.
> 
> Ive actually never smoked a CC but have a 5er of Monte 4's on the way, my first CC purchase :yo:
> 
> ...


Dollar for dollar time after time nothing beats a Partagas short!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Dollar for dollar time after time nothing beats a Partagas short!


*Somehow I just knew you would say that! *:horn:

*Tony has steered me in a direction at one time or another and haven't been disappointed ......yet!* :mrgreen:


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

From the choices OFFERED, I'd vote for the Party Short.. You are getting a fiver of Monte 4's rest them, the PS smoke em.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

While I think the Short is a very good cigar young I think there are better cigars out there when young.

I would choose the RASCC or the SCDlH El Principe over the short for smoking well young. :2


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

OP said that money was a concern. For the price (100-110) per box, wanting to smoke young, having some 4's comming, PS of the choices OFFERED are hard to beat..


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> While I think the Short is a very good cigar young I think there are better cigars out there when young.
> 
> I would choose the RASCC or the SCDlH El Principe over the short for smoking well young. :2


my el principes are good, but i'm going to have to go try my rascc's again because i keep reading they're good ROTT and i haven't had that experience. oh well, more smoking in the name of science.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the replies. 

A box of Monte 4's is only like 15 bucks more than the bolivar pcs... you think those would be better?

I still havent received my 5er yet, so I dont even know if I like em yet, but I'd be ordering blind anyways.

The party shorts seem like too small of a cigar for me. I dont mind the ring gauge of 42, just want at least a 5 inch stick at that ring size....

Damn, I'd go with the PSD4's but I dont wanna rest em 9 months.

So how long do the bolivar PC's need to rest?

And Monte 4 or Bolivar PC? Which would you choose?

Jim


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

The montes are the biggest seller for a reason. I love my Boli PC's though I have been told they need a bit more rest than the Party shorts. What about the Rascc?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Im sorry, what is Rascc??

Excuse the CC newb question


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

StogieJim said:


> Im sorry, what is Rascc??
> 
> Excuse the CC newb question


Ramone Allones Short Club Corona


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I got a cab of the party shorts as my first full box purchase... Great choice. Can't go wrong with them.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Ramone Allones Short Club Corona


Thank you sir, time to do some more research now 

Jim


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies.
> 
> A box of Monte 4's is only like 15 bucks more than the bolivar pcs... you think those would be better?
> <snip>
> And Monte 4 or Bolivar PC? Which would you choose?


I think the Boli PCs would be the better of the two. I've fought with more Monte 4s in the last year than I wanted to and I'm very hesitant about buying another box (although I probably will ). The taste is precisely up my alley but the construction of two boxes of '09s was poor and draws have been very tight.

I concur with other posters here, however, that for your budget you would do well with Upmann Corona Majors. These smoke nice ROTT and even better with a bit of time on them. Better still, they're tubos so storage is less of an issue, portability is easier and they make a great gift. Look for deals on 'em and I think you'll be really pleased.

Just as clarification, ROTT (Right Off The Truck) is figurative, not literal IMHO. Let whatever you get sit for a couple of weeks at 62-65% before diving in. During that time I'd suggest trying a few premium NCs and really focus on the tastes and aromas. Then, when it's time to pop your CC cherry, your experience will be even more delightful (well, it _should_ be at least) and the slope will be far slipperier than you could imagine. Keep your credit cards locked up after that!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Will these petit coronas smoke at least 45 minutes or so?

Damn, there are so many choices, I dont know which to get!

If the petit coronas smoke 45 minutes to an hour, then I'll start with that size!

So I guess its

Rascc
Monte 4
Bolivar PC
Upmann corona major
party shorts

So which one? This is killing me! I wish money wasnt an issue!!


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if you've considered this option, but there are some vendors that will allow you to "build a box" of 25 or 10 cigars. If you did this you could buy multiple cigars in multiple blends and be able to compare them 1st hand at different points in time. This would allow you to find what you like. Just a thought.

Otherwise, I'd go with Partagas. I've never had a Short but I've had other cigars in the brand and they are excellent!

Also, a Petit Corona takes me about 45-60 minutes to smoke.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim,

I've been thinking about this ever since replying that your Montecristo Sublime was probably fake. If you would be so kind as to PM me your address I would like to send you a few sticks including a real Monte Sublime. I don’t have a ton of smaller sticks, but if you don’t mind smoking some robustos or pirimides I can get you a sample of some of the basic flavors.

That will give you an idea of what you're getting into and might make your decision a bit easier.

Bob


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

There goes Bob again a great BOTL and a gentleman makes me proud to be a Cuban cigar snob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

RG to you sir!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Zach i tried but i gotta spread it around first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

My pleasure Tony, it is a very generous offer!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Bob, very generous again! Great way to show the ropes to a new guy.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Jim,
> 
> I've been thinking about this ever since replying that your Montecristo Sublime was probably fake. If you would be so kind as to PM me your address I would like to send you a few sticks including a real Monte Sublime. I don't have a ton of smaller sticks, but if you don't mind smoking some robustos or pirimides I can get you a sample of some of the basic flavors.
> 
> ...


Bob, that is an unbelievable offer. I am extremely grateful for your generosity and this forum in general!

This place seriously rocks. I hope one day in the future I will be able to do the same to another new member on puff!

Thanks again, PM sent!! :smoke:


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

OK, just went halves with my buddy on a box of Party Shorts!!

Cant wait!

I requested an older box date, so hopefully they will come through with that.

Jim


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Party shorts are a wonderful smoke.


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in the same situation as you Jim, and I just made my first full box order last week for Party Shorts! Hopefully we'll both be happy with our choices.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I've been dabbling with CC's a few months now. Of the 9 or so brands I have tried I like the Party line the most. 

I've had a short and thought it was great, but still have yet to buy a box.

If you are trying to get into the CC scene but don't want to put a lot of money into it initially for future purchases I would recommend trying any of the Jose La Pierda brand. They are extremely reasonably priced and a very tasty smoke.

careful with the monte's. They have one of the most largely recognized brand names which in turn causes individuals to feel more comfortable with them when you often get lower quality sticks. They can be amazing, but due to the overwhelming demand for the brand name they have low quality control on them. I've seen as much echoed around. With Monte its either one of the best smokes you've ever had or it was bland.

Happy smoking bro! I don't' know about you but I lost any motivation to buy much of anything else


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Eric, I hope so too man, though Im really looking forward to putting the box in my coolerdor 

Thanks for all the advice everyone on which box to buy... 

Claes, you are right about that, at least from what Ive read. Ive got 4 Monte 4's in the freezer and 1 waiting to be lit up in about a week, so we'll see how that goes.

And did you mean you stopped buying all together, or just stopped buying NC's?

Jim


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Will these petit coronas smoke at least 45 minutes or so?
> 
> Damn, there are so many choices, I dont know which to get!
> 
> ...


Another way to try smokes is try to get into a groups buy, I have been involved with group buys that cover all save the Boli in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Rob, thats a good call.

I may have to get in on that actually.

How do I get involved in Group buys for Cuban cigars? I dont see any areas on the forums specifically for that??

Thanks again for the MAW also, that made my day man!

Jim


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Thanks Rob, thats a good call.
> 
> I may have to get in on that actually.
> 
> ...


this would be PM material brother.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Zfog said:


> this would be PM material brother.


Thanks for clearing that up man, I figured this much, but I thought I would ask just to make sure 

Jim


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

StogieJim said:


> And did you mean you stopped buying all together, or just stopped buying NC's?
> Jim


NC's. I was saying I don't have any gumption to buy NC's any more. The other world just seems so exciting!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL, I know man, it does seem very exciting!

We'll see how this goes, I'll probably stop buying NC for a while and work on a collection of Cubans...

I love this hobby!


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Claes, you sound like me! I haven't been motivated to buy any NCs in well over a month. Been finding it tough to smoke my NCs while I wait for the few CCs I have to rest...very tough!



Claes said:


> NC's. I was saying I don't have any gumption to buy NC's any more. The other world just seems so exciting!


----------

